# Ar-15 in .223 calibre



## varminthuntr (Jan 5, 2007)

I NEED OPINIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

How about an example:



















Without the white:










DPMS "Sweet 16". 16" Stainless heavy barrel, jp adjustable trigger, 4-12x40 Vari-X II W/M1 elevation turret. The rifle is un-bloodied, I've only had it about 2 weeks. I have no accuracy concerns, and I'm familiar enough with the 223 to know it is up to the task.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

DPMS are great rifles, heres mine.


----------



## FurGittr (Jan 24, 2003)

Olympic Arms upper, 20 in. fluted s/s bull barrel 1:10 twist with built in compensator,DPMS Panther Arms lower with two stage trigger,Hogue hand grip and forearm,Ace stock,Harris bi-pod,Leupold 4x10x50 mounted on an Armalite riser. 
Mike Minley (spelling?) of Dedicated Technologies -Bemidji Minnesota built this for me. He's a very knowledgeable super nice guy,google Dedicated Technologies for his website. He will make a gun to suit your specific needs.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Hey Horsager,

Why didn't you put tape over the dust cover or the charging handle? :wink: :lol: :lol:

I'd put a picture of mine up but it is still to be determined......in the words of Garth from "Wayne's World", Oh yes it will be mine! It will be mine!!

BTW 7400, is that k-bar brand new or what?? It looks like it hasn't seen much action.  :lol:


----------



## DOGKILLR (Oct 9, 2006)

Her's my bushmaster varminter in .223










Very accurate, fun to shoot, and good for multiple dogs.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

*Jiffy wrote:*


> BTW 7400, is that k-bar brand new or what?? It looks like it hasn't seen much action.


Yeah, its new, keep meaning to carry it but everytime I go huntig I find the Buck 110, Browning FDT or my ol reliable fixed blade skinner on my hip.  One of these days she'll taste blood though.


----------



## MNGOOSEER (Jun 12, 2006)

Horsager i also have the DPMS sweet 16 got it a month ago and man it shoots like a dream i shot a groups like that a week ago and a even better group sunday i shot 10 rounds at 200 yards and could cover all with a 50 cent piece i sure like that gun what you shooting for bullets and powder ?


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Ultramax 55gn soft-point factory fodder. I don't do much for load development this time of year. I have a bunch of 55gn Ballistic tips ordered that I'll try when it warms up. I'll be working towards 3000fps with 55gn bullets. I may try so heavier slugs just for giggles this summer too. Know of a few shooting 75gn A-max's that are really good.


----------



## bvn13 (Jan 8, 2007)

Kody hope we get to go monday well ya cya

:sniper:


----------

